# Santa came early.......



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

My order from Peachtree arrived today.

The carton was large, but 3/4 full of packing. I wonder if they had a smaller carton?

I was surprised how large the bowl/tray templates were....

Happy Christmas to me, happy Christmas to me.......:dance3::dance3::dance3:

Dan, the order was $199, freight was $109. How much for a VW?????????


Yes, Harry, I was out in the sun today putting some timber through the thickness planner so that I could make up some panels to go in the template/jig holder. Joint and glue up tomorrow.


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

$109.00 shipping ?? your profile shows you live in Sydney the shipping cost say you live in the middle of the Western Desert ! looking forward to seeing the results of the template.
.
.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

James, it seems that Santa was really good to you this year. Have fun with your new toys. 
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and yours as well as everyone else on the forums.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

gwizz said:


> $109.00 shipping ?? your profile shows you live in Sydney the shipping cost say you live in the middle of the Western Desert ! looking forward to seeing the results of the template.
> .
> .



I think the major cost was all that glider fuel in the carton.....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> James, it seems that Santa was really good to you this year. Have fun with your new toys.
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and yours as well as everyone else on the forums.


And also to you and yours, George.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> My order from Peachtree arrived today.
> 
> The carton was large, but 3/4 full of packing. I wonder if they had a smaller carton?
> 
> ...


I really do wish you all the best with your new toys James but must tell you that you are missing out on the satisfaction of making your own templates. It's a bit like painting by numbers!


----------



## rayschimpf (Sep 30, 2009)

How long does it take to float a package all the way to Australia? Happy routing


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> My order from Peachtree arrived today.
> 
> The carton was large, but 3/4 full of packing. I wonder if they had a smaller carton?
> 
> ...


*Very Kewl James!* I'm green with envy... :lol:


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> My order from Peachtree arrived today.
> 
> The carton was large, but 3/4 full of packing. I wonder if they had a smaller carton?
> 
> ...


James I will be interested in seeing the fruits of your labour as well as, seeing that you have never had this kit before then you will be able to give a full report on how easy you found it was to use it. NGM


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

rayschimpf said:


> How long does it take to float a package all the way to Australia? Happy routing


Your question is to broad in scope and to vague, you need ask which way it was floated to Australia, as it could have floated here so many ways with some of them less direct than others, The Pacific is wide as is the Atlantic and, it could have been detoured via the South Java Sea, or fallen out of the Great Gulf Stream and gotten lost in the Southern Ocean, the direct route would have been to toss it into the Panama Canal so try to be more precise with your questions. NGM


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratz James. I've got the inlay kit, but haven't used it yet. But I like that bowl kit. Let us know how they both work for ya!!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

James all of that and a new Table saw? ............. How long was that honey dew list?

Enjoy your toys!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Marco said:


> James all of that and a new Table saw? ............. How long was that honey dew list?
> 
> Enjoy your toys!


There is no honey do list...SHMBO does not have that degree of confidence in my ability...LOL

This is my retirement gift to self.......

Oh well, time to get off the computer.

Going to hang the Christmas lights and then some wood working.....:yes4:


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your new gear!!

I've been looking at that inlay kit...would be grateful to hear your feedback James. You too N'awlins!!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Great James Merry CHRISTmas and enjoy making new toys


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> My order from Peachtree arrived today.
> 
> The carton was large, but 3/4 full of packing. I wonder if they had a smaller carton?
> 
> ...


Enjoy it James, and have fun


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Woot Woot, James

We expect to see pics of all the new projects ... Don't let us down.

... and Warren, I like the way you spell CHRISTmas.

GCG


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

I received three Christmas bowl templates last year for Christmas. This year they became assignments from Mrs. Clause!


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy Holidays !!! 




______________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------

